# Topics > Related topics > Events >  San Diego Comic-Con International, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - comic-con.org

youtube.com/ComicCon

facebook.com/comiccon

twitter.com/comic_con

instagram.com/comic_con

San Diego Comic-Con International on Wikipedia

July 21-24, 2022, San Diego Convention Center, San Diego, California, USA

July 22-25, 2021, San Diego Convention Center, San Diego, California, USA

July 18-21, 2019, San Diego Convention Center, San Diego, California, USA

July 19–22, 2018, San Diego Convention Center, San Diego, California, USA

July 20-23, 2017, San Diego Convention Center, San Diego, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

Mad Max - Comic-Con first look

 Published on Jul 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Alien cop car invades San Diego Comic-Con 2014-WIRED

Published on Jul 27, 2014




> Why drive a regular cop car when you can patrol the streets in a massive beast? Watch what happens when the San Diego police department upgrades their regular vehicle to Bodock the Giant Creature.

----------


## Airicist

The Giant Creature Destroys Angry Nerd in Movie Monster Trivia at San Diego Comic-Con 2014-WIRED 

Published on Jul 27, 2014




> Angry Nerd challenges Bodock the Giant Creature to a round of movie monster trivia. Despite Angry Nerd's best efforts to trick the massive beast, Bodock comes out ahead with a few tricks of his own.

----------


## Airicist

Comic Con 2014: Best of Cosplay Tribute

 Published on Jul 29, 2014




> A tribute to a bunch of amazing cosplay costumes that were seen at the 2014 San Diego Comic Con.  From superheros to sexy Sin City girls, there's never a shortage of awesome looks.

----------


## Airicist

Watch the Giant Creature Marry a Couple & More Highlights from San Diego Comic-Con 2014 

Published on Jul 30, 2014




> It's been an eight-week-long marathon to get the Bodock Giant Creature ready for #SDCC2014, and now that the convention is over, it's time to take a look back at the best moments from the event, including the marriage ceremony he officiated.

----------


## Airicist

Special Effects Secrets of Wired's Comic-Con Robot 

Published on Aug 7, 2013




> The secret of Wired's Comic-Con robot is that it actually isn't a robot at all. It's a cleverly designed suit that employs a combination of practical effects tricks to give the illusion of a lurching heavy mech. We speak to the makers of this amazing suit to learn about its innovations and how it's unlike any special effect used in movie production.

----------


## Airicist

DJI at San Diego Comic-Con 2015

Published on Jul 27, 2015




> DJI made an auspicious debut at this year's Comic-Con in San Diego. Thousands of fans beat the heat (and the lines!) on our barge for a series of comic-inspired activities, special guest speakers, and -of course- the all important free swag.

----------

